# cannabisseeds.com



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried them??? Check them out, they have amazing prices but I don't know if it is legit, has anyone used them?

xxx.cannabisseeds.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to their web site.  The prices are sooooo good that I decided that I was going to put in an order.  I found this weird, however:  When I got to the order page, I was surprised to find that the web address had changed from:

hxxp://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htm

to:

hxxp://www.osteoarthritis-hand.com/testorder.asp?Dollars

They take Paypal.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 31, 2008)

did you place the order?  Runbyhemp had just placed an order, I am waiting to see what happens with him... if he gets his seeds, I will place an order as well...


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 31, 2008)

I read an earlier post where somebody had stated that Paypal does not support certain sales and that seeds was one of them. They are very protective for the most part of the seller. I used them for eBay and I a had a lot of trouble with bad items sent by sellers. Paypal did not help me one bit but if the seller does not provide proof of tracking then they award you the claim after fifteen days of no communication with the seller. They just gave me nothing but headaches. That is just my experience and I will most likely never purchase from eBay again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> did you place the order?  Runbyhemp had just placed an order, I am waiting to see what happens with him... if he gets his seeds, I will place an order as well...



No, haven't placed an order yet, but probably will.  Need to find an alternate address to ship to.  For the price, I am willing to take a gamble.  I figure that i will order 3 packs and get the free pack of WW.  Sixty bucks for 80 seeds...quite a deal...if...they germinate and are good genetics.  

Shouldn't take Runbyhemp long to get his.  They advertise free 3 day worldwide express shipping.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> I read an earlier post where somebody had stated that Paypal does not support certain sales and that seeds was one of them. They are very protective for the most part of the seller. I used them for eBay and I a had a lot of trouble with bad items sent by sellers. Paypal did not help me one bit but if the seller does not provide proof of tracking then they award you the claim after fifteen days of no communication with the seller. They just gave me nothing but headaches. That is just my experience and I will most likely never purchase from eBay again.



I am surprised--I have no complaints.  I have made hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of purchases from e-bay, usually paying through Paypal, with only one complaint.   And that was taken care of in a timely manner.


----------



## MercyEternity (Sep 1, 2008)

These were not small things and most were electronics. Maybe it was my fault for trusting an auction format for used electronics. Either way the seller "accidentally" left out some very important information and from my naivete I just assumed everything would be okay. I stopped using Paypal as well.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 1, 2008)

As I posted elsewhere, I'm here to say I've tried 'em. Around Xmas I sent for a few varieties, cash only at that time ($135). Some seeds he was out of, so he doubled me up on others I ordered. I Rec'd the beans in good time and was happy until I tried to grow them. Super crystal was embarrassing- small, white, dimpled, all floaters. The feminized Maple Leaf and WW each gave sativa males, with an overall germ rate of about 10%. I don't recall one decent plant from the whole order. Just sayin'...


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 1, 2008)

Others have orders in, I'm interested to see what comes of it. It might be someone ordering the seeds from other banks and trying to produce more themselves. Crappy labeling and breeding methods can produce all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 1, 2008)

yea that is true... im just going to wait on runbyhemp.. thanks all!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

i wouldnt doubt if its someoine that has created a website and theyre just selling the seeds they get out of the money people send them for seeds.almost anybody can get there own web address and set up a pay pal or adress for money to be sent to.tell you its a feminised white widow when its really a bound to hermie bagseed.


----------



## Ravenchild (Sep 14, 2008)

I just Placed an order Sept 5 and got my seeds on the 13th so great shippin time and i'm in Kansas got all twenty seeds i got blue light and just sent another order yesterday for purple high I got 4 seeds in rapid rooting cubes waiting for them to sprout and once can giv pics thinkin of startin journal


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 14, 2008)

Still haven't received anything yet. The site promised 3 day delivery. I sent an email last week with a "read receipt request"

Nothing back yet which means that no one is reading email there.

I don't have a good feeling about these guys. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 14, 2008)

Ravenchild said:
			
		

> I just Placed an order Sept 5 and got my seeds on the 13th so great shippin time and i'm in Kansas got all twenty seeds i got blue light and just sent another order yesterday for purple high I got 4 seeds in rapid rooting cubes waiting for them to sprout and once can giv pics thinkin of startin journal



with 1 post only, I wouldn't be suprised if you were the owner of cannabisseeds.com who is just trying to scam more ppl out of money, get a life.


----------



## Ravenchild (Sep 15, 2008)

Even though it would be nice ta work at a seed bank hell it would b tight if got a chance ta walk in one fact of the matter I'm a newbie here soakin up info to help my own grow I c everyones a suspect with u just put one in the wind I'm just a freshman on campus


----------



## jrloko (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I Bought Seeds From There There Great.  Got A Bunch Of Seeds. 2 Weeks To Get Them


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 6, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I sent an email last week with a "read receipt request"
> 
> Nothing back yet which means that no one is reading email there.


 
Maybe, or they chose not to send the receipt so you would think that...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2008)

> Well I Bought Seeds From There There Great. Got A Bunch Of Seeds. 2 Weeks To Get Them


Let me guess...you're from _Kansas_:laugh:  .


----------



## 84VW (Nov 7, 2008)

runbyhemp, you'll have to keep us posted, i was excited to see one that took paypal... i'll have to wait and see i guess


----------



## jrloko (Nov 7, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Let me guess...you're from _Kansas_:laugh:  .


nope bro im from sunny san diego. spring and summer all year. the best growing weather


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 8, 2008)

I to will await rbh's report on the seed bank. I will offer a seedbank report when I can. I just ordered from the attitude seedbank and will let the board know how my expereince was.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 26, 2008)

If you ordered from cannabisseeds.com it took about ten days for my order to arrive.  I can't remember but I don't think I recieved anything in my email from them.  I did check that my payment had cleared.  I wish I wouldn't have mentioned this company on here because They Are An internet mj seed company.  When I laid down my money I knew the chances I was taking.  I figured $20 bucks for 12 seeds was worth the risk.  And I did get mine.  Like I've posted ealier, I've started germinating 3 from each strain and none have open yet.  I will let you know with pics if and when they do.  I would ask that no else says that I am linked with this company or a scam artist.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> If you ordered from cannabisseeds.com it took about ten days for my order to arrive. I can't remember but I don't think I recieved anything in my email from them. I did check that my payment had cleared. I wish I wouldn't have mentioned this company on here because They Are An internet mj seed company. When I laid down my money I knew the chances I was taking. I figured $20 bucks for 12 seeds was worth the risk. And I did get mine. Like I've posted ealier, I've started germinating 3 from each strain and none have open yet. I will let you know with pics if and when they do. I would ask that no else says that I am linked with this company or a scam artist.


 
They should have popped by now.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 26, 2008)

Its only been a couple days.  But I just checked them.  I don't like messing with the process much.  Let mother nature do her work.  6 have cracked.  All of the fem White widows.  2 of the k2 med strain 1 of the purple high.  None of the northernlights + haze have opened.  They were the worst looking seeds of the bunch.   I figure by monday I'll have 8 to ten starts up depending if any of the NL+H fires.   I want to say I am in no way recommending this company.  I may have just gotten luck and the dude that runs it decide to show up the day I paid.  As far as the seeds go except for the NL+H,  the quality was well worth the price.  I'm going to start posting my progress in the growing forum section.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 26, 2008)

you mean the quantity was worth the price, because as of now we have no idea what the qaulity of the strains or even seeds are


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

Please do keep us up to date. I would like to know the quality. Quantity means nothing if they are not what they are suppose to be.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah I meant the quantity.  Like $1.60 a seed.  Please don't check my math or my sleeping.  I'm hoping the qualities there because it's going to take threes or four months to get to the end and if it sucks that is going to be a *****.


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 20, 2009)

i ordered seeds off cannabisseeds.com a few months ago
i got the seeds after a week or so,
i tryed to grem about 25 or so, of the 100 i got,
they seem to be very slow to germ compared to others ive tryed
it took up to 10 days or so to see any results
most of them didnt germ i got about 50% success rate,
the white widow that did germ seemed quite good, fast enough growth
and the super silver haze where slow and small but still growing
and my Himalayan Gold where also slow to grow and smaller then the W.W
i veged them for about 2 and a half months and i started to flower them about two weeks ago, 
a few days ago i noticed two of my white widows have turned herm,
and the others are not far enough along to tell,
i emailed the seller a few times with no response,
the prices are very good....too good,
i would not buy of this site again and i wouldnt avise any one else to,
you prob will get the seeds but they are prob low quality old stock
i would recommend nirvana instead,
dont get burned with low quality seeds
on the other hand i got what i paid for cheap seeds!
take a look at my grow in the link below the small plants are all from cannabisseeds.com the bigger plant is a bigbud from nirvanna.

>note i posted this on other threads to make sure every one knows the story with this site as ive had enough with bad sites selling duff seeds<


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 24, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i ordered seeds off cannabisseeds.com a few months ago
> i got the seeds after a week or so,
> i tryed to grem about 25 or so, of the 100 i got,
> they seem to be very slow to germ compared to others ive tryed
> ...


 
It's too bad that they turned hermie! I don't know if I would want to order from them again if I were you.


----------



## jb247 (Feb 24, 2009)

The first test I run by any company that I'm thinking about dealing with on the web is an email. If they are timely in answering my question, I feel they MAY be reliable. If it takes weeks to get an answer, or if they send me a robotic answer, they won't hear from me again. It is a simple test, takes minutes to accomplish and its a good indicator of thier business savvy...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 26, 2009)

sound advice


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

*hello all*

I wished to have 2, 3 infos on these genetics which I do not know&#8230;
cs025                                                                     *Lightning* ?
cs042*           North Wind *?
cs045           *Hawaii 5-0* ?



*thank *!
:ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

luhK said:
			
		

> *hello all*
> 
> I wished to have 2, 3 infos on these genetics which I do not know
> cs025 *Lightning* ?
> ...


 
Read he above posts, their genetics are garbage.


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

AIE, AIE, AIE :stoned:

I am afflicted, you are right well
I read many posts on the forum and not adze that !





blow I withdraw my congratulations of the first post 

:bongin:
*thank *!


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 27, 2009)

yea wouldnt bother getting seeds off this company ever again,
stay away!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

luhK said:
			
		

> AIE, AIE, AIE :stoned:
> 
> I am afflicted, you are right well
> I read many posts on the forum and not adze that !
> ...


 
Google Attitude Seedbank if you want good genetics at a fair price. You will get what you actually pay for.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 4, 2009)

I know of at least six people personally that have gotten burned by cannabisseeds.com since May. 
If you ordered seeds from them and got them then you should go by a lotto ticket. They are a scam!!!! If you look around the web you will see what I am telling you is all very true! I know for a fact that our group is not the only one that has been burned by them. They target new medical marijuana patients with the best deals on the web. 
What's the ol sayin "If it sounds to good to be true........" 
Many people in my group of patients are now using a company called (AMS) Amsterdam Marijauna Seeds. So far I know of at least 15 people that have all gotten their seeds from them since spring, all with great germ rates. Personally I know that their White Widow and Medijuana strains are truly awsome stable strain. Not one complaint in my group so far.
Seeds from them got to me in five days. Most all sprouted in 24 hours. Within seven days of my order I had healthy seedings with a grem rate of about 95%that turned out to be almost 70% female. 
Out of 20 sum emails since they got my money, I have yet to hear anything back from cannabisseeds.com heck I gave up on them months ago.
Thats what I know for sure!!!
Good luck!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Oct 4, 2009)

yep stay away,
there a bunch of a**holes!


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep stay away,
> there a bunch of a**holes!



Yo swift...what's Brother? how is everything? Drop me a pm if you get a chance...
I ordered from them and unlike many it seems I got my beans like 2 weeks later....for all I know I got crappy bagseed packaged as good genetics....


----------

